# First attempt at Crankbait



## Cutt'em Jack (Feb 17, 2008)

This is my first attempt at building a crankbait. I have rough sanded it and cut out the bill. The crankbait is five inches long and made for musky fishing. I attempted to cut the slot for the bill and screwed it up. I tried doing it on a scroll saw and took to much out. Any way to fix this? I made two shims to glue in, but wanted suggestions before I tried it. The shims are beside the lure. I just found this site thanks to vc1111 and can't stay away. I'm hooked into this lure building! I could use all the help you can offer. Thanks!

















This is what she looks like with the bill in place(just held in place).


----------



## hazmail (Oct 26, 2007)

Jack- I would, and make sure you use D2T not wood glue, if you place it with the grain running in a different direction it should be a bit stronger there too. pete


----------



## Cutt'em Jack (Feb 17, 2008)

Thanks Pete! I was planning on using d2t. I'll see what happens.


----------



## vc1111 (Apr 13, 2004)

Cutt, if you're going to use a screw eye for the line tie, then you'll be fine. In other words, if you were going to try to make a deep diver and mount the line tie on the lip (via wire such as bucktail wire), then I would be a bit concerned about using the shims.

Do you have a table saw?


----------



## Cutt'em Jack (Feb 17, 2008)

Vince,
I do have a table saw but it's in poor shape. It was given to me by a friend and it's at least 30 years old. The legs are uneven and the guide on it will not stay put. I don't even think it's safe to use! So I've stayed away from it. I was planning on using through wire construction and placing the eye above the lip. Will see how it goes.


----------



## vc1111 (Apr 13, 2004)

Since the line tie will be on the nose, your only concern is getting the lip in square after shimming it. Because of the nose-mounted line tie there will be next to no stress on the lip, especially when you hook a muskie.

You're doing great!


----------



## vc1111 (Apr 13, 2004)

I forgot to add that the table saw will make lip slots much easier and more accurate because most blades make a perfect 1/8 inch cut for the slot; the Lexan fits perfectly.

Just make sure you square up the blade before you start cutting the slots.


----------

